# saving money



## Dirtdogs (Dec 13, 2009)

Would it be a savings to put in a gas backup to my furnace that currently has electric toaster backup?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jan 20, 2010)

Dirtdogs said:


> Would it be a savings to put in a gas backup to my furnace that currently has electric toaster backup?


How much do you pay per kwh and per 100 cu.ft. of gas?


----------

